# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  robbie Thompson 60th birthday in heaven

## Fran

happy 60 the birthday in heaven Robbie. We had talked about having your birthday in Francis street club, but you were taken from us too soon, nearly 7 years ago. Have a great party in heaven with bobby dog and our mums and dads. You are still missed.

----------

